# brushy mountain



## giant pumpkin peep (Mar 14, 2009)

Does anybody know if brushy mountain is gonna have a "free shipping" week or something?


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

Brushy usually has this in December. Check their ad in upcoming December issues of BC and ABJ. Walter Kelley has free shipping this week, I think.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Brushy's free shipping doesn't come west of the mississippi river.
Wish it did.


----------



## spieker (Jun 26, 2009)

I received this in an email from Brushy Mountain today.

FREE SHIPPING: Once again we are offering free shipping on Cyber Monday (November 30). Some exceptions; no glass containers due to the excessive packing and care to ensure safe arrival, truck shipments, and orders must be over $100. Unfortunately, we can only extend the free shipping offer to shipments east of the Mississippi River. If you are west of the river, we will contact you with the correct shipping charges. If you use the same promotion code as above (PCCM). You will get the 10% on the special items and free shipping.


----------



## giant pumpkin peep (Mar 14, 2009)

THnaks speiker


----------



## stoweski (Apr 1, 2008)

Maybe this should be a new topic but I gotta tell you, being in NY and getting packages from Brushy's new warehouse in PA sure is nice! Less than three business days and they've arrived! Great service!

Keith


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

Ordered stuff from Brushy on Cyber Monday and received everything on Thursday. I'm very pleased!


----------



## mdaniels (Sep 11, 2009)

I believe there is free shipping now through the 18th? I think I received an email.


----------

